# Petitioning for public office?



## stickarts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello all,

If a student, or a parent of a student, approached you and wanted to ask people in your school to sign a petition for him / her to run for a public office would you let them? Why or why not? I am curious as to what school owners / managers would do but I am also interested to hear input from everyone. This is a situation that I have not considered before.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2009)

stickarts said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If a student, or a parent of a student, approached you and wanted to ask people in your school to sign a petition for him / her to run for a public office would you let them? Why or why not? I am curious as to what school owners / managers would do but I am also interested to hear input from everyone. This is a situation that I have not considered before.


 
I guess it depend what office and why?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 7, 2009)

I feel that the DoJo is neutral ground, so as to encourage an optimal learning experience. Better to stick with the things at hand.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 7, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> I guess it depend what office and why?


 
Mayor.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

stickarts said:


> Mayor.


 
Then I would probaly say leave it out just for the sake of offending some of your students and potentials. If it was for like a school board member or an alterman than I do not believe that would be that big of a deal.


----------



## grydth (Feb 7, 2009)

Generally signing such petitions is a good thing as it gives us more choices on the ballot.

However, there is a time and a place for everything...... and I do not believe a dojo is the place. 

We have seen on this forum what a blood sport American politics has become; intruding it into the dojo can bring no good and much possible harm.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies. It's helped.


----------

